# Angel fish and shrimp?



## eamart (Jan 1, 2016)

Anyone know if large angel fish would be a problem to shrimp? I got two of them and I would like to get some RCS one day.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Angelfish consider shrimp delicious.


----------



## eamart (Jan 1, 2016)

Michael said:


> Welcome to APC!
> 
> Angelfish consider shrimp delicious.


Eeeep!

I use to be on APC but I forgot my user name lol... but thank you


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

It's not a problem for the Angels..................but the shrimp............................It's like who doesn't like shrimp. 
I've grown Angelfish to were they eat guppies and Cardinals. Predator fish.


----------



## eamart (Jan 1, 2016)

Newt said:


> It's not a problem for the Angels..................but the shrimp............................It's like who doesn't like shrimp.
> I've grown Angelfish to were they eat guppies and Cardinals. Predator fish.


Really??? every time I give time live food they don't care... and I have like 5,000,000 small sails in the tank and they never eat them...
Ok -- does anyone live in NYC and want two beautiful angle fish?? lol


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Basically, any predator will eat whatever fits in its mouth.
Angelfish are predators. Sure, some are more predatory than others. 
Mine have not gone for snails, but they have eaten small fish. I sure would not trust them with shrimp!


----------



## mooncon (Oct 12, 2011)

Angelfish will eat any small fish or shrimp they can get in their mouth.I bought some neons a few years back at the petsmart $1.00 sale,they had 38 so I bought 38 put them in my tank after the quarantine and it was an expensive meal for them.With that being said I have kept cherry shrimp in the same tank very heavily planted and they thrived.I know there were a lot eaten but I never missed them because the multiplied so fast


----------



## Badlands54 (Dec 31, 2012)

SHrimp and fish, not a good mix unless it is a otto. Shrimp are natural food for fish


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

LOL...sadly angle fish do not eat snails unless escargot


----------



## Benitlfc (Nov 20, 2015)

I've slowly changed my community to hold shrimp I'd advise getting rid of any cichlids, clownloach and yoyoloach. And kili fish love them to the females especially. I've just filmed the first rcs death in a while and it was from an amano shrimp. Hoping it was just cleaning up a dead one. Currently have 6 Rock shrimp, 70+ rcs, 15 amano and my fish stock 20 Cardinal 15 neon 5 black neon, 5 plecos 2 big the rest small rare varietys, 1 albino shark, 5 Khuli loach that are huge 10 harlequins, assorted rainbows and 3 elephant nose. there's no bother unless my Shrimp are dead already.


----------



## Benitlfc (Nov 20, 2015)

I'd be more aware of a hungry assassin snail than some fish.


----------

